# Gen1 MacPro Won't Boot



## sp_clark (Jul 28, 2008)

Boss told us to shut down our workstations over weekends to save power...  now my 1st gen MacPro won't boot up this morning.

In Single-User boot I get "ssssssSi3124::SetPowerState (0x370e000,0->1) timed out after 10111 ms" message.

I can use the original Tiger instll disk to get into Disk Utility & I can "see" my main boot drive, but no hard drive with Tiger or Leopard, whether plugged into an internal SATA bay or Firewire (by way of a Weibetech SATA adapter) will get me past a pale blue screen that comes up after the spinning boot wheel finally moves on.

Any Ideas? I pulled 3rd party RAM, leaving only original Apple-supplied 2x500Mb RAM modules but even that doesn't help.

Seems my regualr MacPro (10.5.3 OS) won't boot the G4 I've pulled from storage either. Can't get access to e-mails, no applications either.

All suggestions - even invoking the AppleCare I bought back in 8/2006 - are welcome.


----------



## PBear (Jul 28, 2008)

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1367

AppleCare Quick Reference Card 
Try these simple steps before calling Apple for help. 
If you experience difficulties with your Apple computer, try these troubleshooting steps. If the issue persists, pro- 
ceed to the next step. As a precaution, you may want to back up your data before performing any of these steps. 
1.Check connections. 
Turn off the computer and ensure that all cables are securely connected to the computer. Turn the computer 
back on to see if the issue is resolved. 
2.Disconnect peripheral devices. 
Turn off the computer. Disconnect all peripheral devices from the computer except the monitor, mouse, and 
keyboard. Turn on the computer. If the issue is resolved, try to isolate it to a particular peripheral device by 
reconnecting devices one at a time, turning on the computer after connecting each device. 
3.Troubleshoot extensions and control panels. 
Restart the computer while holding down the Space bar. When the Extensions Manager control panel appears, 
release the Space bar and open the Selected Set menu. Choose Mac OS [version number] All, then click 
Continue. The computer will start up using only Apple software, temporarily disabling any third-party software 
that may have been installed. If the issue is resolved, use Extensions Manager to turn extensions and control 
panels back on one at a time, restarting the computer each time, until you isolate the item causing the conflict. 
4.Use TechTool Deluxe from Micromat. 
The AppleCare Protection Plan CD includes TechToolDeluxe, a powerful diagnostic tool that can test your prod- 
ucts major hardware components and repair certain system conflicts. Refer to the other side of this card to learn 
how to use TechTool Deluxe. 
5.Start up from the Software Install or Software Restore CD that shipped with your 
computer. 
To start your computer using the system software on the CD, insert the CD and restart the computer while 
pressing the C key. When Welcome to Mac OS appears, release the C key. If the system works, you can generally 
assume that the issue relates to the system software installed on the hard drive. Consider performing a clean 
installation as described in the next step. 
6.Perform a clean installation of the Mac OS. 
In many cases, a clean installation fixes recurring issues. To locate the instructions, choose Mac Help from the 
Help menu. In the text box at the top, type clean and click the Search button. From the list that appears, choose 
Reinstalling system software. Then scroll down to find Performing a clean installation. 
7.Refer to the onscreen help and the AppleCare Service and Support website. 
From the desktop menu bar, pull down the Help menu and select Mac Help. Apples Knowledge Base, 
Discussions, and other technical resources are available 24 hours a day at www.apple.com/support/protection. 
8.If these steps do not resolve the issue, please call Apple for more assistance. 
When calling Apple, you will be asked to supply your AppleCare Protection Plan enrollment or agreement number 
or your Apple product serial number. This information is listed on the AppleCare Protection Plan Certificate or 
Proof of Coverage document.


----------

